# My Krib Tank



## Phantom_Cichlid (Jul 3, 2006)

here is my Krib tank tell me what you think.
Top view








Side (sorry some of it got cut off)








p.s. the cory is not in there anymore and i know that it is not the best but i was happy with the effort i put foth on doing this and some comments would be grateful.


----------



## jwalker (Apr 7, 2005)

looks good PC maybe add some more plants if they spawn so the fry could have a spot to hide in . but it looks good


----------



## Gourami Swami (Jul 4, 2006)

He doesnt have to worry about that with one male krib


----------



## PaulInKingston (Dec 4, 2005)

More plants would be great.


----------



## dprUsh83 (Oct 5, 2006)

Maybe slap on a background, or a solid color so you can't see the equipment in the background. It looks awesome though, nice work!


----------

